# Does anyone here visit Extract Coffee or Wogan Coffee regularly? (In Bristol)



## superdudeo (Sep 12, 2013)

The reason I ask is that I live 5 mins away from both of these and I was wondering if someone had maybe an hour of their time that they could offer to help me with my technique? I have a La Spaziale Mini Vivaldi II but having problems with achieving a decent espresso from it. I was hoping someone could offer some guidance/ check my technique etc. I can pay or perhaps get some beans for someone! Thanks Chris


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hmm where is coffeechap based ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

£50 well spent - http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/home-barista-workshop


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

superdudeo said:


> The reason I ask is that I live 5 mins away from both of these and I was wondering if someone had maybe an hour of their time that they could offer to help me with my technique? I have a La Spaziale Mini Vivaldi II but having problems with achieving a decent espresso from it. I was hoping someone could offer some guidance/ check my technique etc. I can pay or perhaps get some beans for someone! Thanks Chris


Enter this for £2

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15775-Raffle-Barista-Training-Roasting-Day-at-Extract-Coffee-Roasters


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glenn said:


> £50 well spent - http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/home-barista-workshop


That's cool , is that a new service form them ? Don't remember seeing it last time I ordered beans


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> That's cool , is that a new service form them ? Don't remember seeing it last time I ordered beans


The raffle was a kind of ''check out our new training sessions''.

Ive done one in the past couple of years ago and its an awesome day : )


----------



## superdudeo (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks good, as far as I remember they have a Rocket there? I guess technique learnt there can be applied to espresso making and machines in general?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Where are you chris as I am either in Swindon or bath


----------



## superdudeo (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Coffeechap!

I am on the heart of Gloucester Road, by the arches. Bristol. BS7 7AD. Do you ever venture to Bristol? Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Not that often but you could come out to me possibly


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

superdudeo said:


> Looks good, as far as I remember they have a Rocket there? I guess technique learnt there can be applied to espresso making and machines in general?


They have 3-4 commercial and domestic machines and multiple grinders


----------



## superdudeo (Sep 12, 2013)

Ok sounds good. Are you based in Bath or commute there? Been to Colonna and Smalls? keep meaning to pay a visit!


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Which grinder and beans do you use ?


----------



## superdudeo (Sep 12, 2013)

I use a Super Jolly and my most recent beans are from Rave Coffee and Wogan Coffee. The ones from Wogan are used down the road from me and produce an excellent cup.


----------



## keithwjones (Mar 22, 2015)

I know this is going back to last year but I would go to Wogan and buy some coffee. Asked them for some advice. I thought that they did some training there.

Also have videos on their website:

http://www.wogancoffee.co.uk/learn/the-art-of-great-espresso

Keith


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Have done the Extract barista course and its very good. They are always very helpful and despite being busy are good at helping out.


----------



## WOGAN COFFEE (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello,

Here at Wogan Coffee you can join one of our training sessions for free. They are always during the working week, but if you would like to tag on to another group and watch us roasting, learn a little about the company and perfect your milk, grind and brewing we would love to have you!


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Really nice people at Wogans and very good beans, have recommended them to friends at work who are now regular customers.


----------

